# On its way...



## ronsil

The changed Avatar says it all.

My new machine at the beginning of its journey:










still waiting for parts:










near completion:










and today on its way:










Yes.... Its a Vesuvius

More to follow, sorry!!


----------



## DavidBondy

Don't like to pee on your cornflakes Ron but are you sure about the spelling?

I'm sure that you'll get as much pleasure from it as I am from my La Marzocco!!

David


----------



## Xpenno

DavidBondy said:


> I'm sure that you'll get as much pleasure from it as I am from my La Marzocco!!


What did you think of the Vesuvius then?


----------



## DavidBondy

Xpenno said:


> What did you think of the Vesuvius then?


Me? Never seen one!


----------



## Xpenno

DavidBondy said:


> Me? Never seen one!


Sorry, I just presumed based on your response. What makes you think that it will be less pleasurable than the GS3?

I personally think that it's a different beast to the GS3, due to the automation and pre-programming, but I've never used one of them so don't really know. Would be interested in the reasoning.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Avatar looks like the second coming Ron - hope the Vesuvius is equally biblical


----------



## 4085

DavidBondy said:


> Me? Never seen one!


I hope you do not ever wish you had waited a couple of weeks.......LM might have the name but I rather suspect with all the functionality the Vesuvius has, it might soon be wearing a crown


----------



## ronsil

DavidBondy said:


> Don't like to pee on your cornflakes Ron but are you sure about the spelling?I'm sure that you'll get as much pleasure from it as I am from my La Marzocco!!David


You can share my cornflakes anytime. My bad I like adding 'r's everywhere

Now corrected - thanks a bunch


----------



## DavidBondy

Xpenno said:


> Sorry, I just presumed based on your response. What makes you think that it will be less pleasurable than the GS3?
> 
> I personally think that it's a different beast to the GS3, due to the automation and pre-programming, but I've never used one of them so don't really know. Would be interested in the reasoning.


Erm... Not sure I understand! Please re-read my remark! I was (and still am) hoping that Ron gets as much pleasure from his new machine as I am getting from my GS/3. Is that a problem?


----------



## Xpenno

DavidBondy said:


> Erm... Not sure I understand! Please re-read my remark! I was (and still do) hoping that Ron gets as much pleasure from his new machine as I am getting from my GS/3. Is that a problem?


Lol, sorry David! I read I'm not sure you'll get as much pleasure out of it!!! Very sorry about that. Carry on!


----------



## DavidBondy

Xpenno said:


> Lol, sorry David! I read I'm not sure you'll get as much pleasure out of it!!! Very sorry about that. Carry on!


No problem. Consider it forgotten!!


----------



## Xpenno

Great news on the machine Ron!!! Really looking forward to hearing what you think. Did you get chance to play on one before you stumped up the cash? I was blown away with it when I tested at BB on the open day.


----------



## ronsil

Nope... Utter trust in Davec, whom I've known for a long time, & impressed by the write-ups.

Being able to Profile in advance & tweek appeals to me. Very similar in a odd way to my Computer Hottop.


----------



## DavidBondy

I notice that it has a CUP WARMER!


----------



## Wobin19

Wow, nice one Ron, congratulations! Really looking forward to hearing your experiences with this one.


----------



## Mrboots2u

That will be some set up Ron .....sure it will make very tasty coffee indeed


----------



## coffeechap

Welcome to the club ron


----------



## charris

Congrats Ron!


----------



## TonyW

Congratulations! I'm sure that's going to give you endless hours of fun and lots of wonderful coffee.


----------



## Mouse

Cracking choice Ron - I saw/tasted a shot from Dave's test machine when I picked up my Gene and it's a beast


----------



## Thecatlinux

Whoa great choice , plenty of things that machine can do to keep you busy, looking forward to hearing all about it.


----------



## iroko

Looking forward to your thoughts on the machine when you get It.


----------



## MrShades

Well done Ron - they do look like superb bits of kit - and I will be very interested to hear your thoughts once you get it up and running and whether it is indeed a worthwhile upgrade.

(I could almost be sold on one, if only it had a higher resolution colour screen - rather than that "stolen from a ZX Spectrum" one).


----------



## Geordie Boy

I had a play at the BB open day and it's a really impressive machine. So close to finally getting your hands on it


----------



## DavidBondy

dfk41 said:


> I hope you do not ever wish you had waited a couple of weeks.......LM might have the name but I rather suspect with all the functionality the Vesuvius has, it might soon be wearing a crown


I have no doubt (from speaking to CC about it) that the Vesuvius is a more programmable machine and has many abilities that LM perhaps does not have. It may well take whatever crown the LM currently has. HOWEVER even if I had been offered the Vesuvius, I would still have gone for the GS/3 for all sorts of reasons, none of them probably very rational!

DB


----------



## ronsil

Should now be well on journey.

Had a very nice welcoming message from Paolo the designer from Ambiente.

Tells me I'm first in the World to get the retail version & it has serial number:B0001.

Claudette goes on a well earned holiday next week but PDI & dispatch have been left under control.

Am expecting arrival Wednesday/Thursday - Tuesday if I'm very lucky.

Just off to a meeting & then to join the Manchester Crawl


----------



## Mrboots2u

Cool expect an unboxing thread Ron


----------



## Glenn

Well done Ron and a good choice.

Look forward to seeing your thoughts shortly after delivery


----------



## Drewster

ronsil said:


> Should now be well on journey.
> 
> Had a very nice welcoming message from Paolo the designer from Ambiente.
> 
> Tells me I'm first in the World to get the retail version & it has *serial number:80001*.
> 
> Claudette goes on a well earned holiday next week but PDI & dispatch have been left under control.
> 
> Am expecting arrival Wednesday/Thursday - Tuesday if I'm very lucky.
> 
> Just off to a meeting & then to join the Manchester Crawl


Thats pretty cool.... although *80008* would be a pali (And cooler ;-) )

It does look the Dogs!!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Awesome machine Ron, let us know how you get on with it.


----------



## Paolo_Cortese

S/N is B0001 not 8001


----------



## Drewster

Paolo_Cortese said:


> S/N is B0001 not 8001


B00B is still good ;-)


----------



## Obnic

Paolo_Cortese said:


> S/N is B0001 not 8001


What number is mine









Outing myself here.


----------



## Paolo5

Hi Paolo,

Can you tell me how many machines will be in the first production run and when this first production run is scheduled to be finished?


----------



## DavidBondy

From a GS/3 owner who also has the Vesuvius to play with (I thought you'd enjoy this Ron):

"... In terms of functionality the Ambient Vesuvius blows the GS/3 out of the water in that you'd need a 1 gp Strada EP to compete with it ..."


----------



## ronsil

Ah well, time will tell.

Whole new learning process. I know nothing about Pressure Profiling so we'll learn.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Dear Ron

we are soliciting your assistance in the collection of the funds which are currently in Nigeria, for onward shipment to Europe, the United states or Canada for safe keeping in your account or investments in fixed interest government securities until the Abacha Family is able to travel out of Nigeria for collection as there is currently a travel ban on them including my humble self. They have proposed that on collection, you will keep 5% of the funds for your kind assistance while 5% will be set aside for expenses that will be incurred during the course of this transaction These expenses include, telephone bills, fax running bills and power bills. Although, for the sake of clarity, you have to let us be aware of such expenses before offsetting. This is for our mutual trust as partners and to allow for good book keeping. If you decide to go into this arrangement, I will proceed to instruct the security/ courier company that you are the sole beneficiary of the consignment and will consequently authorise the company to ship the funds to your designated location for pick up. This is the sole reason why I contacted you in the first place and we are all soliciting your help, assistance and co-operation as regards this business. Plus as thecatlinux has helped us with putting to lucrative opportunity together and as we unable to pay thecatlinux in anyway perhaps you could reroute

Your recent purchase of your coffee machine to thecatlinux as a goodwill gesture as thecatlinux has worked really hard and thecatlinux deserves some payment for all his effort .

Thecatlinux is a good man and you can trust him .


----------



## ronsil

You worked really hard on that one - My offer for payment would be a good 'kick up the a***'

I like it - now 'f' off & let me get on with my day.


----------



## Xpenno

Obnic said:


> What number is mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outing myself here.


Hopefully one number after mine


----------



## ronsil

It arrived very late this afternoon.

Just been unpacked & in process of lining everything up to work on it tomorrow afternoon.










Tomorrow night will start a new thread for first impressions


----------



## Soll

Look forward to it Ron. Always nice to hear about new gear..


----------



## hotmetal

Congratulations Ron! What a machine! Having seen the prototype which was built like a cross between a Swiss watch and an armoured car, I think you're going to be very happy with that! And to be the first is even sweeter.


----------



## Paolo5

No1! Congratulations!!

Exciting times ahead....keep us all up to speed on your new machine.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Looks very well packaged , it's like christmas has come early . Totally envious and looking forward to your thread.


----------



## Obnic

congratulations Ron. 8)


----------



## DavidBondy

I'm looking forward to hearing all about it!

DB


----------

